# Hashbrown



## squerly (Aug 17, 2012)

Thought of you when I saw this!



link


----------



## hashbrown (Sep 2, 2013)

The Chainlink buggy is one hell of a piece of engineering!


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

hashbrown said:


> The Chainlink buggy is one hell of a piece of engineering!


Why is it called a Chain Link Buggy?


----------



## hashbrown (Sep 2, 2013)

camo2460 said:


> Why is it called a Chain Link Buggy?


I really don't know, I haven't seen it on anything in a couple of years. If I remember correctly it's all hydro controlled.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

hashbrown said:


> I really don't know, I haven't seen it on anything in a couple of years. If I remember correctly it's all hydro controlled.


When I clicked the link they refer to it as a chain-drive. Not sure if that is why it is called a chain link buggy.


----------



## hashbrown (Sep 2, 2013)

Grimm said:


> When I clicked the link they refer to it as a chain-drive. Not sure if that is why it is called a chain link buggy.


Probably correct


----------



## squerly (Aug 17, 2012)

And then there's this...

http://www.facebook.com/logisticsmedia/videos/665233040184620/


----------



## hashbrown (Sep 2, 2013)

squerly said:


> And then there's this...
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/logisticsmedia/videos/665233040184620/


Those guys are :nuts:!


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

The real chain-link vehicle by the Reliant Motor Company of 1935.






and back in my army days we had several museum pieces of inventions that never took shape like


----------

